# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Sales Rep for Scandinavian Eyewear, Toronto-ON territory

## SE

*Independent Sales Representative - Toronto-ON territory**

Scandinavian Eyewear* is a Swedish company that has been producing and selling high end spectacle frames since 1948. The company has in-house designers and is involved in everything from development to delivery. Scandinavian Eyewear has its own premium brand Skaga as well as the brands Efva Attling and Oscar Magnusson.

The company focus on making genuine scandinavian eyewear with high design value, quality and functionality. A high level of deliverance and customer oriented back-up is a signature as well. 

The collection consists of metal and plastic frames, about 100 styles with regular spring and fall releases of around 30 styles.  

We are *looking for:*
*-* Independent sales reps with knowledge of the optical industry
*-* Willingness to travel and open accounts
*-* Self starter and driven by sales success
*-* Ability to adopt and communicate the core values of Scandinavian Eyewear

Scandinavian Eyewear *is offering:*
*-* A great income potential
*-* Excellent product line
*-* Genuine scandinavian brands
*-* Eyecatching marketing material
*-* Superior order placing system and inventory control
*-* Territories can be customized
*-* Sales training and support

Please visit our website for more information at *www.scandinavianeyewear.com
*
Please email or fax your resume to *usinfo@scandinavianeyewear.com* or fax 1.888.899.0197. 
Local interviews will be conducted with qualified candidates.
If you have questions please do not hesitate to contact us.

----------

